# Update auf 3.1.15 und Aktivierung RSPAMD



## isp-it (5. Sep. 2019)

Hallo,
mit dem neuen Update soll nun ja RSPAMD in ISPConfig integriert worden sein.
Ich kann unter System/Server Config/Node/Mail den Conten Filter Rspamd auswählen.

Kann man diese gefahrlos durchführeh? Welche Vorbereitungen sind notwendig (Debian), was soll man beachten?
Danke für eure Hinweise und Tipps


----------



## Till (5. Sep. 2019)

Lies doch mal die release notes bitte. Ich zitiere "In the next few days we will publish a tutorial that shows how to convert an amavis-based system to Rspamd. ".


----------



## isp-it (5. Sep. 2019)

Danke für die rasche Antwort; die Release Notes sind mir irgendwie nicht in´s Auge gesprungen!
Danke nochmals für den Hinweis!


----------



## Till (5. Sep. 2019)

Auf die Release notes wird überall verlinkt wo wir etwas zu der neuen Version veröffentlicht haben unter anderen bei Facebook, Twitter und im ispconfig announcement forum auf howtoforge.com und es steht als oberster Eintrag im blog auf ispconfig.org: https://www.ispconfig.org/blog/ispconfig-3-1-15-released/


----------



## hahni (25. Sep. 2019)

Kann man auch eine Whitelist anlegen bei rspamd? Was wäre der richtige Weg dafür? Die "Global Whitelist"?


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2019)

Zitat von hahni:


> Was wäre der richtige Weg dafür? Die "Global Whitelist"?


Nein, Spamfilter whitelist. Rspamd ist der Spamfilter, seine whitelist ist also die Spamfilter whitelist. genauso wie bei amavisd, hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## hahni (26. Sep. 2019)

Verstehe. Also "E-Mail -> Spamfilter -> Whitelist" ist für den Spamfilter. Aber da kann man ja nur Einstellungen für einen Benutzer festlegen und nicht serverweit?

Und für was ist dann "E-Mail ->Global -> Postfix Whitelist"? Ich dachte immer, dass ich da serverweit die Einstellungen treffen kann, welche Mails von Domains durchgehen sollen und welche nicht? Bilde mir sogar ein, dass dies in der Vergangenheit zumindest für die Blacklist auch funktioniert hätte?

In meinem Fall geht es um eine Domain einer Tochtergesellschaft, die fälschlicherweise abgelehnt wird und daher permanent zugelassen werden soll. Scheinbar als Spam deklariert, da die Tochtergesellschaft aus China kommt?


----------



## Till (26. Sep. 2019)

Für was wird wohl etwas sein das 'Postfix Whitelist' heißt? Für Postfix 

Postfix = Mailserver (SMTP)
Rspamd/Amavis = Spam Filter

Postfix White/Blacklist lehnt global auf SMTP Level ab, hat mit Spamfilter nix zu tun. Spamfilter white/blacklist beeinflusst das Verhalten des Spamfilters.


----------



## hahni (26. Sep. 2019)

Das heißt dann aber auch, dass der Postfix-Filter zuerst greift und nur vom System-Admin konfiguriert werden kann und der Spamfilter vom Benutzer selbst? Denn dann würde ja, wenn eine Mail auf der globalen Whitelist stehen würde, diese auf jeden Fall durch gelassen und dann vom Spamfilter ggf. als Spam markiert - aber sie wäre im Postfach des Benutzers, richtig?


----------



## hahni (27. Sep. 2019)

Die betreffende Absender-Domain wirft auf unserem Server immer noch folgende Fehlermeldung:

--
554 5.7.1 Spam message rejected
--

Wie kann ich diesen Absender dauerhaft zulassen? Gerne auch global...


----------



## hahni (28. Sep. 2019)

Kann oder muss man einen SPF-Record setzen?


----------



## hahni (28. Sep. 2019)

Kann oder muss man einen SPF-Record setzen?


----------



## shadowcast (8. Apr. 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe auch auf RSPAMD umgestellt und möchte nun global IPs bzw. Domains white-/blacklisten.

In /etc/rspamd/local.d/multimap.conf habe ich

```
IP_WHITELIST {
    type = "ip";
    prefilter = "true";
    map = "/etc/rspamd/local.d/ip_whitelist.map";
    action = "accept";
}
WHITELIST_SENDER_DOMAIN {
    type = "from";
    filter = "email:domain";
    map = "/etc/rspamd/local.d/whitelist.sender.domain.map";
    action = "accept";
}
FRIENDLY_SENDER_DOMAIN {
    type = "from";
    filter = "email:domain";
    map = "/etc/rspamd/local.d/friendly.sender.domain.map";
    score = -7.0
}
```
In den jeweiligen Dateien habe ich pro Zeile einen Eintrag.

Jedoch wirkt es nicht? Mir werden von whitelist Domains dennoch Emails als ** SPAM ** markiert und landen folglich im Junk.

Ich habe auch schon den Dienst X-Mal neu gestartet "service rspamd restart" bzw. den ganzen Server neu gestartet ohne Besserung.

In der /var/log/rspamd/rspamd.log wurde die Datei wohl auch ohne Fehler hinzugefügt?
`2020-04-08 18:58:21 #804(main) <55s8dq>; map; rspamd_map_add: added map /etc/rspamd/local.d/whitelist.sender.domain.map`

Was kann ich noch machen?
LG


----------



## nowayback (8. Apr. 2020)

warum konfigurierst du das nicht einfach in ispconfig?


----------



## shadowcast (18. Apr. 2020)

Morgen,

ich habe die Sache nun schon einige Zeit in Beobachtung, habe auch deinen Rat befolgt und die Adressen im Spamfilter Whitelist eingetragen.

Beispiel: Ich möchte ein noreply@towhitelist.de whitelisten.
Für meinen Benutzer @meinedomain.de habe ich @towhitelist.de mit Prio 5 eingetragen. -> kein Erfolg
Für meinen Benutzer @meinedomain.de habe ich die ganze Adresse noreply@towhitelist.de mit Prio 5 eingetragen -> kein Erfolg
Habe die Prio auf 10 erhöht, dies beobachte ich noch.

Auch rein Interessehalber hab ich beide in die Postfix Whitelist als sender_txt eingetragen -> kein Erfolg.

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie natürlich im obigen Code von Rspamd drinstehen?

Ich verstehs ned. Die Adressen die mir markiert werden sind Berichte von z.B. Seobility.
Manchmal habe die eine ungültige DKIM Signatur, genau die werden mir dann markiert? Evtl. soll das dann so sein???


----------



## shadowcast (15. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

das Thema muss ich leider nochmal hochholen, es ist bei mir immer noch nicht gelöst.

Ich hätte folgenden Whitelist Eintrag:

```
spamfilter_wblist-12 {
    priority = 25;
    from = "@sender.de";
    rcpt = "@receiver.de";
    want_spam = yes;
    apply {
        actions {
            reject = null;
            "add header" = null;
            greylist = null;
            "rewrite subject" = null;
        }
    }
}
```
Manchmal bekommen die Mails des Absenders dennoch den *SPAM* Eintrag im Betreff und werden vom Programm in Spam verschoben.
Manchmal zeigt mir Thunderbird, dass die DKIM Signatur ungültig ist, anderemale wieder gültig???

Wie kann ich wirklich sicherstellen, dass als Spam-Deklarierte Mails nicht mehr im Spamordern landen? Langsam haben mich auch schon Kunden drauf hingewiesen?

LG


----------



## Strontium (27. Mai 2020)

Könnte ein Fehler in rspamd sein, siehe github.com

Was steht im Header der Mail im Abschnitt "X-Spamd-Result"?


----------



## Strontium (31. Mai 2020)

Zitat von Till:


> Spamfilter white/blacklist beeinflusst das Verhalten des Spamfilters.


Habe in der Whitelist einen Eintrag gemacht aber die Nachrichten (vom Lufthansa-Newsletter) werden trotzdem als Spam klassifiziert.

Bitte warum funktioniert es nicht @Till? Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Till (31. Mai 2020)

Sonst versuch mal die postfix whitelist.


----------



## Strontium (8. Juni 2020)

Zitat von Till:


> versuch mal die postfix whitelist.


Die funktioniert auch nicht @Till 

Lufthansa-Newsletter wurde schon wieder als Spam klassifiziert. Hab die Absendeadresse jetzt in der Postfix-Whitelist und in der Spamfilter-Whitelist drin, beide Einstellungen sind wirkungslos.



Zitat von shadowcast:


> Ich verstehs ned.


Ich auch nicht.


----------



## Strontium (4. Dez. 2021)

Zitat von shadowcast:


> das Thema muss ich leider nochmal hochholen, es ist bei mir immer noch nicht gelöst.


Bei mir funktionieren die ISPConfig-Spamfilter White/Blacklists auch nicht, deswegen verwende ich einstweilen eine multimap.conf: https://www.howtoforge.com/community/threads/ispconfig-3-1-15p2-rspamd-whitelist.83099/


----------

